# Grinding Noise when turning?



## murf138 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have just bought a lovely MK1 TT, however ive noticed a bad grinding noise when turning full lock? Is this something to do with the diff at the back? Something to do with HALDEX? All replys welcome.


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Can you describe the grinding noise more? 
I have the same sound on mine I think, initially I thought it was the rear diff, but pulling the no 31 fuse (disables Haldex and ESP) got rid of the sound. This is a really cheap and easy way to check if the noise comes from the Haldex.

I´m going to try having an oil change done in the Haldex (even though it was not too long since last time). I have heard it could be water/moist in the oil causing this..

Is it all quiet when going straight forward? Less noise when cold? Mine was.. now I just run without the fuse until I can have it checked up..


----------



## murf138 (Mar 4, 2009)

It sounds like metal against metal nearly, It does seem to be gettting worse, I have it booked in for an oil change on monday, am i doing any damage by driving it till then? Its grand in a straight line just a abit of a wowwing noise when your doing over 100kph but nothing serious. how long was it since you changed your oil?


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

I changed my oil not too long ago. Maybe a year or so.

Did you try pulling the no 31 fuse out? If that helps, you could run without this until the oil change. The car will be full FWD and no ESP meanwhile, but that is better I think (Im doing that right now..  )

Otherwise, I wouldn´t recommend driving around with a noise like that. Could only make things worse actually..


----------



## murf138 (Mar 4, 2009)

Cheers man il try that now and let you know how i get on!! Thanks for the advice


----------



## murf138 (Mar 4, 2009)

I tried to change the fuse, i took off the 1st cover, then there was another cover which was screwed in, i screwed that off and i could see nothing so i chickened out and said id wait till mon  thanks for all your help it was much appreciated.


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Que?? 
Where did you find another cover? Inside the fuse "compartment"?

Open the driver´s door, remove the cover at the "end" of the dashboard and the fuses should be visible.. No 31 is for ESP and Haldex..


----------



## murf138 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh god i feel so stupid!! in the manual it is on the passenger side!! Ha Ha i see it now, was looking in the wrong place all the time


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

The manual has a pic from a LHD TT like mine? 

So, did you find no 31 and did it help?


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Nothing new?

My car has been checked today (but not yet fixed). There is water (moist?) in the Haldex oil, due to a pipe from the "breathing valve" had fallen out of its original place. 
It needs an oil change and to have the "breathing valve" (??) checked then hopefully all will be ok, but they didn´t have time to fix it today.


----------



## murf138 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah took the fuse out and it did the job! Thanks  Its going in 2moro to have the oil and filter changed so touch wood that will work. Do you ever drive your car when the petrol needle is in the red? There seems to be a big difference between the computer read out and where the needle actually is?


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

My car needs new clutch discs inside the Haldex they said  And new oil and filter + a rinse of thr housing..
You might want to check that!! And also the reason for it to have gone this wrong.. In my case, as I mentioned before, a pipe for the breathing valve had gotten loose, so water came inside :/ I can post some pics of it on monday.

The fuel gauge showing too much can be either fuel sensor or the dasg pod. Does the temp gauge show too much or too little?
I had my changed just recently, and haven´t filled up more than once since then...


----------



## murf138 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well got the oil and filter changed for the haldex and the noise is still there  so my mechanic is doing more investigating, just going to leave the fuse out till we get to the end of the problem!!


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, but then we are at the same place now. Did you/the mechanic check the Haldex oil? My mechanic heated some oil up and saw hot water vapour come out.. = water in oil.. This in turn had caused damage to the clutch discs inside, so they need to be changed now...


----------



## murf138 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah he changed the haldex oil and filter, we will just have to wait and see. il keep you updated


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

I wondered if he checked the old oil..? If the old oil contained water the clutch discs may be totaled. Like on my car... And then new oil doesn't help, unfortunately.


----------



## murf138 (Mar 4, 2009)

I still have the same problem What about you are you all sorted? How much are the clutch discs? Please tell me they are really cheap!!!!!!!!1


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

They are not really cheap  
But just changeing oil once might not help. Sometimes the oil must be changed 5-6 times before getting rid of the problem. But if the discs are worn out no oil will ever help...

There is a VAG spare part number for Haldex clutch discs, but I dont know how much they are. Cheaper than a new coupling anyway.

I have some really good contacts, so I´m getting a used rear axle incl a Haldex coupling for peanut money. Changeing the complete unit is easier for a random mechanic than to change the Haldex discs I guess..

I´ll post a pic of the hose that caused my damage tomorrow (have it at work) so you can see what caused my problems..


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

not read all the posts in the thread but i recently had a really bad grinding noise and it was the wheel bearing in NS front wheel. Really really bad and annoying sound it was when turning.


----------



## crowdedjester (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a grinding noise due to my n/s wheel hitting on the inside. I have taken it to a mechanic and he is saying it needs the wheels to be aligned and if this doesn't sort it, it will highlight a problems from suspension etc. With the fuel gauge I got my TT recently and discovered that the pod was knackered. I took it to Audi and they replaced it FOC so get in touch with them.


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Here is a pic of the "breathing pipe" from the Haldex that accidently had fallen out of place, making water finding a way to the oil inside the Haldex unit, which in turn made the discs wear out. (Water was found in the oil)


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Update on how my car is doing...

Through contacts, I got a used rear axle (excl drive shafts) incl Haldex for peanut money. Having the change done probably next week or so. Then Im back in the 4wd game. The old Haldex and rear axle/Haldex will be sent to Haldex in Sweden so they can check it. Maybe Im getting it renovated, depending on cost..

Murf138, how is yours doing?


----------



## murf138 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well the electics were screwed and the pump for the oil for the haldex unit wasnt working so the haldex unit was woopsied!! Luckly got in contact with my old mechanic who used to own 3 TT's. he is an expert and got his hands on a good 2nd hand one, wasnt too cheap but alot cheaper than a new one!! At least the problem is fixed now and im back in 4wd heaven  . Hope all is going well for you!!


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Great to hear that, even if it costs....
Im soon there... I hope..


----------



## leon_judge (Apr 3, 2009)

matteeee said:


> Update on how my car is doing...
> 
> Through contacts, I got a used rear axle (excl drive shafts) incl Haldex for peanut money. Having the change done probably next week or so. Then Im back in the 4wd game. The old Haldex and rear axle/Haldex will be sent to Haldex in Sweden so they can check it. Maybe Im getting it renovated, depending on cost..
> 
> Murf138, how is yours doing?


Hi - if you dont mind me asking, how much did you pay for the rear axle incl haldex for your TT ? Mine has failed and im looking at options. Thanks, Leon


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## murf138 (Mar 4, 2009)

I was told that a new one would cost 2,500 euro, i got a good second hand one for 1,200. Not cheap but hopefully thats the end of that!!1


leon_judge said:


> matteeee said:
> 
> 
> > Update on how my car is doing...
> ...


----------



## Munchkinfairy (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok, the bad news is I have had this noise for well over a year!!!!! Although I only use the car at weekends. I thought the noise was normal, with the quattro working and all, and it only happens on turning whilst pulling away from standing. I originally did a search for this but could not find anything on here, so was not worried - until now! So, I have now ordered haldex oil and filter and haldex filter removal tool in the hope that oil and filter change will rectify, but the way my luck is going it sounds likely that it may be buggered, although I know it is still all working ok??
So, if this does not resolve the noise, how much are we looking at for the part, likley to be from a breakers - do I need to sit down? [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

If you have run with the same noise I had in my car for over a year you shouldn´t drive or even own a car. The noise was unbearable. It sounded like the diff was full of metal parts grinding inside. A normal person realises that something is completely wrong and doesn´t drive a car with this sound.

...and since I dont think you´re an idiot, I assume your noise is not as bad as mine was, so you might be ok with an oil change.


----------



## Munchkinfairy (Jul 20, 2007)

matteeee said:


> If you have run with the same noise I had in my car for over a year you shouldn´t drive or even own a car. The noise was unbearable. It sounded like the diff was full of metal parts grinding inside. A normal person realises that something is completely wrong and doesn´t drive a car with this sound.
> 
> ...and since I dont think you´re an idiot, I assume your noise is not as bad as mine was, so you might be ok with an oil change.


No, it's not unbearable, and does not sound half as bad as you say yours sounded. Mine sounds more like the tyres rub, but at the rear - which is obviously what I checked first. It literally only does it really turing out of the drive, which is a sharp slow turn, so I guess it may be able to be saved, here's fingers crossed for me then! I had a quick look for at a breakers for the whole unit, and they are asking for £350, so not the end of the world if it is buggered, although it would have to wait a couple of months - so will remove the fuse before it is driven again.


----------



## BazW (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi

I had the problem you describe. It took me a while to find the cause which was low oil in the steering pump reservoir. Cost about £8 for the oil from the dealer, problem solved but will have it checked for leaks at the next service.


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

BazW said:


> Hi
> 
> I had the problem you describe. It took me a while to find the cause which was low oil in the steering pump reservoir. Cost about £8 for the oil from the dealer, problem solved but will have it checked for leaks at the next service.


That sound would come from the front end...since the steering pump is located there..


----------



## murf138 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah you diffenately dont have the same problem as i had as it sounded like metal grinding hard off metal and there is no way on this earth could you drive it with this sound, i actually felt the pain from the noise [smiley=bigcry.gif]



Munchkinfairy said:


> Ok, the bad news is I have had this noise for well over a year!!!!! Although I only use the car at weekends. I thought the noise was normal, with the quattro working and all, and it only happens on turning whilst pulling away from standing. I originally did a search for this but could not find anything on here, so was not worried - until now! So, I have now ordered haldex oil and filter and haldex filter removal tool in the hope that oil and filter change will rectify, but the way my luck is going it sounds likely that it may be buggered, although I know it is still all working ok??
> So, if this does not resolve the noise, how much are we looking at for the part, likley to be from a breakers - do I need to sit down? [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## murf138 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey matteee hope you sorted the car out!! You seem to know a fair bit about tt's, what do you make of people remapping them to 265bhp?? i presume it is easy and cheap but is there a real big difference in performance and does it mean a shorter life span for the engine?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

have a horrible feeling that this is what's wrong with my car, just put it in to the local indy today.

real metal sorta crunching sound when pulling away which becomes a whine when my road speed is higher

the indy said they'd flush the haldex a couple of times and see if that sorts it, if not then its time for a _*new*_ diff or haldex unit

the guy at the garage is a good bloke and he said just recently someone's been in with a similar problem, diagnosed by audi dealer and bought a used rear diff etc and asked the indy to fit it, they fitted it and the noise was still there, it was nothing to do with them and was actually another shoddy part, so it's pot luck getting another part without the noises really.

here's hoping the flush through fixes it, and if the worst comes up then here's hoping it's not going to cost a bomb.

Cheers.


----------



## sp1ltvw (May 10, 2009)

hi all hmmmmm this sounds like ours too,we just bought a 2004 3.2 V6 dsg a couple of weeks back with only 34000miles on and all we are gettin at the mo is kind of tyre scrubbing noise when turning out junctions etc and you can feel it inside the car too,it certainly doesnt feel normal so im gonna pull the `no 31` fuse tomoro and check to see if the noise goes away! if so then its back to the garage as its got 3months warranty with the car!!!!!! thank god theres forums like this that exsist!!!! cheers all.martin (derbyshire)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Today this post has made me cry...

not so much a grind but a deffo whine... odds were on that it was rear left wheel bearing but unfortuntly i'#ve just checked and doesn't seem to be...

Slight Clicking as you rotate the rear driveshaft but obviously can't hear that when driving...

I'm Now FUBAR and beliving i need a new diff [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

There's a little breather pipe going into the top of the rear diff, make sure that is in place folks, if it comes out you can start to get water in the diff which is not a great situation!

I checked mine the other week and it was pushed in quite well.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah mines there and all good.... trying to work out what my next step is.,... thinking maybe i should try a haldex oil change and see if that helps... not holing much hope... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

gonna have to get it sorted before italy... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

did u get this sorted ? could you have a listen to my post - see if it's the same sort of sound please...cheers


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Although it sounds like some could be getting Haldex issues on turning due to the speed difference between front and rear axles and in extreme cases the Haldex can seize locked causing an inside rear wheel to skip on a tight turn, there is also the possibility of the ESP applying one of the rear brakes on a turn if the ESP has a dodgey sensor - try turning the ESP off. Pulling the handbrake up one notch, so the light is on but the brakes are not engaged, also disables the Haldex from engagement.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Just a note, Mine was indeed a new diff...

The Handbrake trick only works if it's the haldex and not the diff... :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes indeed


----------



## edinburghtt (May 6, 2011)

Hi,

I have just bought a 180 quattro, 2001. Really interested in your posts and have found this really helpful. I definetly have the same problem as described here. I have taken out fuse 31 and the noise is gone. I am within my dealers one month warranty and am terrified by how serious this problem could be. The noise is fairly bad on take off but I ahve not yet had the oil changed.

Looking for advice. Is it advisable to bring this car back and run a mile?

Cheers for any relevant replies.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You need to complain to them that it's faulty before the warranty expires. Give them a chance to fix it. If they try fobbing you off, saying it's normal or something, then reject the car as faulty and ask for your money back under the Sale of Goods act - then they will fix it :wink:


----------



## edinburghtt (May 6, 2011)

Thanks John, I had intended keeping that one up my sleve alright. I am getting the car in on saturday so we'll see what happens I guess!


----------



## Sam_ (May 10, 2012)

Did the oil change fix the "groaning" (at first I just thought it was my mrs) noise for anyone? My S3 is making the same noise. Hoping a filter and oil change will do it. I'll try and have a bash this weekend...


----------



## JimmaY (Jun 16, 2014)

Appologises for the bump.

Firstly im new here and i found this post via google and it helped me a lot!

I had a horrible grinding noise come from the rear of my car when i was at full lock and pulling off. I had heard from other people that it could be the haldex unit and it could be expensive to replace.

I took the advice on this thread and pulled out the 5amp fuse (number 31) to disable the haldex unit. I had a ESP warning light come up but it stopped the noise completely. The car did feel different to drive but i thought it would be a good temporary fix until i fixed the real problem.
Today i just went to my parts supplier and bought myself:
-1 haldex filter
-1 tube of haldex oil
-1 haldex filter remover tool

It all came to £69 in total and i thought it was worth a try. I used a guide on how to remove the filter and drain the oil, the hardest part was finding the filter in the first place! if doing this yourself you might want to look at some pictures to find the filter as its tucked right away.
It took me around an hour to drain, change filter and fill back up. I put the fuse back in the box and its perfect! The horrible grinding noise has gone and i can full lock around the corners without any problems.

If you guys are experiencing problem described in this post i can only recommend you try changing the oil and filter first as its a really simple task. I also have zero experience working on cars, so i can do it anyone can!

Like i said this is my first post on these forums so hopefully you will find my post helpful 

JimmaY


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Very nice first post too - should encourage others - it's not too expensive or difficult to try


----------



## Hammond670458 (Feb 4, 2014)

Great encouragement to other first timers Jimmay. I've got my Haldex oil and filter to do for the first time and it's given me comfort. Cheers


----------



## jules13 (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi there,

Today started the car after it was sat ~1 year in the open.
Leaving from a standstill to the right, 90 degrees turn, I heard a harsh grinding in the back and a vibration trough the car for 3 seconds let's say.

I don't know what else could have cuased this but the haldex/diff. Is it normal if the car is sat for a long period? I don't know if I should worry or not.

Haldex oil was changed the previous year (2019) and made only 3000 km. Filter was not changed because at the time the mechanic told me it doesn't have a filter, being an early haldex model. Still don't know if to believe him, can he be right?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jules, More than likely a rusted up brake pad/disc.
Hoggy.


----------



## jules13 (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi Hoggy,
Yea you're probably right, though it felt a bit too loud.
Anyway, tried to reproduce it, I couldn't, so all good.


----------



## imartyn (Aug 31, 2015)

All TT Haldex units have a filter, the very early ones had a metal canister (now black plastic) so your mechanic may not have spotted it, best you get it checked by someone who knows their stuff.


----------



## jules13 (Jan 3, 2021)

imartyn said:


> All TT Haldex units have a filter, the very early ones had a metal canister (now black plastic) so your mechanic may not have spotted it, best you get it checked by someone who knows their stuff.


It would be very disconcerting to have the original metal one . I hope it's a plastic one and the mechanic just didn't know about it.
Will jack the car up and check it.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

jules13 said:


> imartyn said:
> 
> 
> > All TT Haldex units have a filter, the very early ones had a metal canister (now black plastic) so your mechanic may not have spotted it, best you get it checked by someone who knows their stuff.
> ...


The filter is tricky to see, even when you know exactly where it is..... :lol: 
Crazy location for a serviceable filter, but is an ok DIY job, even with just the rear on axle stands, providing you get the correct Haldex filter spanner.


----------

